
In some areas, USPS will soon email you scans of envelopes you get in the mail - cipherkittens
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/the-us-postal-service-will-now-email-you-scans-of-your-mail/
======
Albright
Can I click a button to immediately send junk mail to the trash?

Will the system heuristically learn which mail is junk and eventually start
routing it directly to the trash for me?

~~~
byoung2
[https://www.earthclassmail.com/home](https://www.earthclassmail.com/home)

This service can shred or recycle your mail at the click of a button, or send
it to you unopened. They can also open it and scan the contents, and if it is
a check, deposit it for you.

